# She is screaming drop me



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

So after putting the 17 optional wheels on the cruze is just asking for a nice mild drop. I believe the H&R drop will be just right. 1.2" seem about what it needs. 

Just wish I knew the stock spring rates compared to H&R's. The sport springs are usually about a 30% increase which should be ok on stock struts, but it would be nice to be able to compare the 2. Anyone know by chance?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you search " Lowering springs" , "Eibach springs", and " B&G springs" in the search bar you will find plenty of valuable information regarding springs and lowering kits. Im personally waiting for the Eibach springs since im not to familiar with the B&G's even though they are great products.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will measure the stock springs on my LTZ if that can assist you in any way.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah stock ride height is a little high, just remember you will be paying for the lowering with a probable sore butt.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ hehe the things we trade for stance.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

to be honest the b&g's on mine ride really nice. you have to hit a pretty aggressive bump in the road to really notice they are a bit stiffer. no sore butt here lol


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> Yeah stock ride height is a little high, just remember you will be paying for the lowering with a probable sore butt.




A 1.2" drop on a sport sping is not a bad drop at all. shouldn't even bounce on stock struts. Im just worried about the spring rate being a little stiff and wearing out the oem struts faster then normal. since theres no after market ones, well you get the idea. I used like 4 different sets of sport spring drops before and the ride is very close to stock. just slightly stiffer. nothing like a race spring, cheap coilovers, or cut springs


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I will measure the stock springs on my LTZ if that can assist you in any way.



thank you. But i think what Im looking for. you need s special spring tension tool. I seen it once in a article how they measure the spring rate by compressing the spring and measuring its load as it compresses.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ hehe the things we trade for stance.


I am willing to sit on a tempurpedic pillow for the stance to look aggresive .


2011LT1: I would wait a bit until there are more springs out there and wait for the reviews (give it a couple of months)  from what i hear EIBACH is coming out with some that are adjustable.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

iKermit said:


> I am willing to sit on a tempurpedic pillow for the stance to look aggresive .
> 
> 
> 2011LT1: I would wait a bit until there are more springs out there and wait for the reviews (give it a couple of months)  from what i hear EIBACH is coming out with some that are *adjustable*.


coilovers? get the pedders in that case, but either one is going to be $$


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah the Eibachs are going to release an awsome set for the Cruze from what I heard. Im going to wait for those and see some reviews here and there. Patience fellas, patience. There is no need to rush things for the Cruze or for any car. Take your time and purchase *smart* parts.


----------

